# EZ detailing brush, wow what a great product!!



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys

Mine arrived yesterday from CYC, I used it today, what a great product. So easy to use, and so quick too:thumb:

Nige


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Really is a great brush, some people say they're flimsy and snap after not too long but Ive had mine now for well over a year and it still going strong :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Really is a great brush, some people say they're flimsy and snap after not too long but Ive had mine now for well over a year and it still going strong :thumb:


+1, those with EZ that have broken after not alot of use are being ham fisted imo


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb  especially on alloys like your st

just becarefull not to bend it. AT ALL!! or it will break


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Discussing this at our yorkshire meet. It made me laugh the first time i used it as a stood having a conversation with myself about how stupid i was struggling for so long with a million different brushes. Simon (sparkey 66) laughed at me saying he did exactly the same. It is a great product and a huge benefit to your collection


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The Daytona is a slight improvement, but the EZ does exactly the same job. Fantastic product.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

There good but it will snap lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

only slight niggle ive had with mine (which still looks new after well over a year) is that it causes splash back with multi spoke wheel designs (like my fiestas wheels), now remedeed with a vikan brush, which is just as good imo without the splash back


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> only slight niggle ive had with mine (which still looks new after well over a year) is that it causes splash back with multi spoke wheel designs (like my fiestas wheels), now remedeed with a vikan brush, which is just as good imo without the splash back


+1 Vikan brushes are great, all of them are superb quality too :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> +1 Vikan brushes are great, all of them are superb quality too :thumb:


i might have to get the longer one to use on wider wheels. the arch one is good too


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> +1, those with EZ that have broken after not alot of use are being ham fisted imo


I don't think that's true to be fair.

I have an EZ that I do still use as I find it genuinely useful at what it does, have to admit when I first used it I was put off by the spatter but that's another matter.

You really don't have to mistreat it much for it to start to give at the base - literally just the action of cleaning and banging into wheel arch/suspension components was enough to buckle mine, though it is still usable.

I have a few brushes, amongst them a Vikan but that isn't deep enough - why they didn't make the shaft from whatever gauge of wire that is, is a mystery to me.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine bends quite easily, just hate the splatter.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

£20 though !!!! :doublesho

I thought the Meguiars bucket and grit guard was over-priced, and there wasn't even any "Meguiars" reference on it 

For this brush's money I would expect a strong composite core that doesn't snap after a reasonably short period of time.

£20 ..... b*lls

Erm ... sorry but some 'detailing' items are waaaaaay over-priced

Ian


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you gets what you pay for.. its worth every penny imo


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

orienteer said:


> £20 ..... b*lls
> 
> Erm ... sorry but some 'detailing' items are waaaaaay over-priced
> 
> Ian


I guess you haven't seen the Group Buy thread for wheel brushes that'll end up near enough £70. That makes them a bit of a bargain imo.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> The Daytona is a slight improvement, but the EZ does exactly the same job. Fantastic product.


Same brush, different colour


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> Mine bends quite easily, just hate the splatter.


You need to try it with Bilberry wheel cleaner as that foams alot which really reduces splash back.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Same brush, different colour


That's been said before, but the shaft on my Daytona definately takes for effort to bend, than my EZ and the brush itself is also definately softer.

I really can't see it's my imagination, I'm open to meet someone so they can see.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> I guess you haven't seen the Group Buy thread for wheel brushes that'll end up near enough £70. That makes them a bit of a bargain imo.


£70 you say? Where'd you gleen that from? The deep recesses of your own imagination?
At an anticipated price of £55 for a 3-piece set, they're not the cheapest, but they are considered the best.

The same argument could be brought up regarding foam lances at £50 versus manual pressurised sprayers for less than £5 - value is defined differently by each if us, based on various factors.


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> That's been said before, but the shaft on my Daytona definately takes for effort to bend, than my EZ and the brush itself is also definately softer.
> 
> I really can't see it's my imagination, I'm open to meet someone so they can see.


So which one do you think is the better product/prefer?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> only slight niggle ive had with mine (which still looks new after well over a year) is that it causes splash back with multi spoke wheel designs (like my fiestas wheels), now remedeed with a vikan brush, which is just as good imo without the splash back


Oh yes, i was filthy after 1 car yesterday.

Good brush but do bend easily so just don't be too strong armed with it as the brush does most of the work


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> That's been said before, but the shaft on my Daytona definately takes for effort to bend, than my EZ and the brush itself is also definately softer.
> 
> I really can't see it's my imagination, I'm open to meet someone so they can see.


When they introduced the Daytona to Autogeek, at the same time they improved the wire on the Blue ones. It's still the same grade but better quality than it was. So if you compare an old EZ to a new Blue one or Daytona they will feel a bit stiffer.

In future they will be bringing out a new guage wire but I think it's a bit of a long winded change with the production systems.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

PJS said:


> £70 you say? Where'd you gleen that from? The deep recesses of your own imagination?


Your great, you can't even what twaddle your spouting day to day. Just to remind you:



> Pricing is to be confirmed but tentatively it's £55 delivered to a UK address





> Of course, if it ends up being £60, then I demand you form a lynching mob


So on that basis there is as much chance in the price ending up at £70 as £50


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

:lol: 
Oh I remember just fine what I've written each day, without the aid of a reminder!

As usual BlazzinSaddles, your blinkers have blinkered you to a spot of humour.
If you're going to use that sort of mathematical logic, then you may as well go the whole hog, and claim they're going to be £500!

I wouldn't have batted an eyelid if you'd written "£55-60, if not potentially a bit higher" - but you chose to run with the headline grabbing (fictional notion) price of £70 which no-one has ever mentioned, except you.
So, the figment of your imagination distorts things beyond what is acceptable when commenting on something you've no interest in.

And you have the gall to say *I* spout twaddle - pot, black, kettle, calling.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

orienteer said:


> £20 though !!!! :doublesho
> 
> I thought the Meguiars bucket and grit guard was over-priced, and there wasn't even any "Meguiars" reference on it
> 
> ...


As previously mentioned, value is defined on an individual basis - your comment about some things being over-priced does have merit based on your perception of what value is, to you.
Otherwise, it's simply what is considered the market will bear.

That said however, you need to appreciate where things are made influences the manufacturer's cost, as well as the scale of economy they're working to.
I would hazard a guess that there's little chance you'd see a composite shaft version for the same price, due to the shaft being more expensive to produce (due to volume, dimensions, and raw cost of materials) for a start, let alone the potential difficulties of mating it with the fibres - assuming you can, or the machinery even exists to do so.

So there's a multitude of things you need to ascertain, or sort out, before you can even contemplate doing something like you've imagined should be the case already.
With twisted-wire brush manufacturing fairly commonplace, then it's easier to develop something along those lines as it's a wholly established process.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Oh yes, i was filthy after 1 car yesterday.
> 
> Good brush but do bend easily so just don't be too strong armed with it as the brush does most of the work


have you tried this one Lee?

like you, i think the EZ brush is great (might get the mini version soon too), but i agree with you on the splatter 'problem' (not really a problem, just annoying tbh but im thinking the above brush might solve this and still clean just as well?..


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> have you tried this one Lee?
> 
> like you, i think the EZ brush is great (might get the mini version soon too), but i agree with you on the splatter 'problem' (not really a problem, just annoying tbh but im thinking the above brush might solve this and still clean just as well?..


Mini one works well. That was my first EZ brush buy, bought to do the wheels on an E-class sport which have fairly fine spokes and works really well on them:thumb:

http://cars.about.com/od/mercedesbenz/ig/2006-Mercedes-Benz-E-Class/2007-E-Class-Sport-wheels.htm

The narrowness of the spokes also lends itself to the "push-pull" method which should also prevent the brush bending too much. The only thing is it's not that long so it's tricky to reach the insides of the wheel, but bare in mind I think the rear tyres are 265/35/18


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> only slight niggle ive had with mine (which still looks new after well over a year) is that it causes splash back with multi spoke wheel designs (like my fiestas wheels), now remedeed with a vikan brush, which is just as good imo without the splash back


the splashback is a nightmare i look like im pebbledashed by the time im finished lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MeganeChick said:


> the splashback is a nightmare i look like im pebbledashed by the time im finished lol


lol, i use a vikan brush on multi spoke wheels now, just as good imo.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> lol, i use a vikan brush on multi spoke wheels now, just as good imo.


so this one doesnt splash? i wonder why?


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

My wheels are 225/18, will the mini detail brush get to the back ? or should i just get the full size one ? 

thanks


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

zepp85 said:


> My wheels are 225/18, will the mini detail brush get to the back ? or should i just get the full size one ?
> 
> thanks


Full size, same size wheels as mine so full size will sort them out.


----------



## BladesLad (Oct 29, 2009)

Have owned nigh on all the usual suspects...but....Asda, red wheel brush - £2.99.

Job done - provided and provides not only the best value for money product for me, however the most useful (for my current 5 spoke alloys i must add - will be different for multi-spoke)


----------



## pod_4 (Jun 29, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> i might have to get the longer one to use on wider wheels. the arch one is good too


who sells the arch brush? got a link?


----------

